# Taylor trike



## mickeyc (Jun 13, 2019)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/d/royal-oak-vtg-taylor-org-3-wheel-20/6908891050.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2019)

These are cool trikes but this one is way over the money in my book. V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 13, 2019)

As shown 3-350 max .


----------

